# How do I use Wine to run Red Alert 2 and Uris Revenge?



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I use Ubuntu x64 8.01. Im looking to run Command & Conquer Red Alert 2, for which I downloaded Wine. Unfortunately I have no idea where to go from here, I see the virtual c: drive, but not sure how to install the game into it.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4242


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Also, take a look at this:
http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php
I didn't spend time here so don't know if you'll find useful info but it looks promising!


----------



## wineburgundywin (Apr 29, 2009)

Bartender said:


> Also, take a look at this:
> http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php
> I didn't spend time here so don't know if you'll find useful info but it looks promising!


thanks for participating oporunidad this page is great for my opinion on the wines and their variety
http://www.myburgundywine.com/


----------

